# Comcast 'Ditch the Dish' Banner Ad?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I opt-in for the DBSTalk banner ads in order to help with the impressions count. Occasionally, I will 'click-through' an ad that is of interest to me. However, I take issue with the site allowing Comcast Xfinity "Ditch the Dish" anti-DBS ads (see attachment) to appear on the site.

Although I am a Comcast sub currently, I believe in and support the DBS industry and its subscribers. I cannot see a situation where Comcast or any cable company would _ever_ permit Directv or DishNetwork ads to run.

I'm sure there must be a way that advertisements which run counter to the interests and values of DBSTalk users can be blocked.

Thank you Chris and mods for this great site (not sight).


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=158323


----------

